# Tell me about your custody fight



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

What made a difference, what didn't make a difference? 

What would you have done differently? 

How long did it take? 

What were the major factors?

What mistakes did you make?

Thanks


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you have an attorney? If not, that's step one.


----------

